

Chatting with Adrian Holovaty - jholloway7
http://www.akitaonrails.com/2008/1/1/chatting-with-adrian-holovaty

======
ALee
Adrian has the phrase "make something useful" in his DNA. I've met his friend
Derek out here in D.C. and everything that I hear about him is a genuinely
nice personality focused on making things fast.

